

A Visit to Olin College: A Design-Oriented Future of American Engineering - clistctrl
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2009/08/11/a-visit-to-olin-college-a-design-oriented-future-of-american-engineering/

======
nertzy
Great to see Olin getting some attention.

I was one of the 30 student Partners they talk about and I can't even begin to
enumerate how many wonderful experiences I've had. After graduating,
transitioning to work for a small software startup was quite natural.

Also, it is interesting to note that several Y Combinator teams have been made
up of Olin students. (Flagr and Thinkature come to mind)

~~~
forgotmypasswd
Shopkick too, though im not sure how far they got

